# 5 reasons why the Trek rail is very good



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

and 3 why it's not so much. Sorry I have to link to another page: Trek Rail E-MTB Review - 5 reasons why it may be the...































Any owners out there?









Trek Rail Review - 5 reasons why it may be the best...


What is it? There is an e-mtb out there that snuck up on us. There was no product launch event during its 2019 introduction, not many reviews, and no test bikes available. And since we were not impressed with its predecessor, the Trek Powerfly, we didn't seek out this Rail. But there has been a...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

You lost me at “best tires” and a picture of a bontrager.


----------

